# Texas rags...or socks



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

I've been doing some snooping and came across some Texas rags that Cabelas sells. You can get 100 snows for 40 bucks or 50 blues for 30 bucks. They look decent, but I've never seen any in person. Sounds too good to be true if you ask me. If they're alright decoys, that sure would be a cheap way to add bulk to my spread. Heck, I just bought a dozen wind socks with heads for 50 bucks. If I can get 100 for 40...that almost seems like stealing. Do you guys think 100 cheap dekes is the way to go or should I spend a bit more and shoot for a higher shelf?


----------



## Travery (Mar 15, 2005)

I think you will get this response over and over again... Quality Decoys. You buy those rags and you will replace them more than you want to. They just dont last. Quality windsocks on steel stakes.


----------



## Goose Guy350 (Nov 29, 2004)

Quality socks or sillosocks, my only difference from Travery is that I like my socks on fiberglass stakes


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

Texas rags......... uke: What a hassle. Save your money and buy quality upfront. May take you a little time to build a decent spread but the long term benefit will be worth it. Just my :2cents: coming from a guy that hunted with Texas rags and learned the hard(and frustrating) way.

Alex


----------



## wyogoose (Feb 11, 2006)

I have to agree that the days of killing snows over rags are over. Last weekend i put our two hundred in my spread of fullbodies, shells and windsocks just to add some more bulk. The geese flared away from a long distance. Yesterday I pulled them and went with less numbers and better quality and had much better success.


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

Sigh...I kind of figured that. Darnit. That would have been a great way to get some dekes quick. Oh well, patience I guess. Thanks for all the advice. :beer:


----------



## not for hire goose guide (Feb 21, 2006)

i still continue to use rags have 700 and they seem to work for me. i have to wait till they rip out or break then i will up grade. they do have rolls you can buy direct from the company real cheap thats how i bought mine 140.00 for stakes and wind tamers a little stronger than the cabelas ones just my 2 cents


----------



## cranebuster (Nov 2, 2004)

Scheels in fargo has 50 packs of North winds , grommeted, with out heads or stakes for 100 bucks. Mount them babies on some fiberglass stakes paint a few blues and get with it. DON'T buy the rags, you will waste countless hours setting them up and then they will tear, and flap, and flare geese, and you will throw them into a heap cover them with gas and set them on fire. (speaking from experience)


----------



## bluebill25 (Mar 29, 2006)

i was wondering if it made a difference if you had heads on your texas rags does it help? My spread has 350 rags 50 wind socks 40 silo 12 shells 4 fliers and 2 kites do you think i should leave the rags out and go with the other 100 decoys or would rags with heads look better?


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

bluebill25,
Use what ya got. What kind of fliers do you have? I'm no fan of Texas rags anymore but they will kill geese. Just too much hassle to deal with for me and the better quality decoys will out perform and out last the rags 10:1. Most problems that guys encounter with decoying snow geese isn't the decoy itself,it's how they are setup given the conditions, your concealment,your ecaller and sounds coming from it.

Alex


----------



## RBW (Sep 27, 2006)

I beleive rags do have their place,I like to put my rags in a huge mass with little spacing on the upwind end to look like the main group feeding heavily, and the sillosocks and silos making up the rest


----------



## Ridge Nelson (Jan 19, 2006)

The majority of my spread is rags and we half way decent. I'd like to have 700 windsocks or sillosocks or fullbodies but I cant afford it. This spring we had geese finishing into 15 to 30 yards. I will say that around the kill hole and then down wind side of the spread was the more realistic decoys but its what ive got and ill continue to use them until i can get better ones.


----------



## zdosch (Aug 31, 2003)

man, if it works for you...keep using it!


----------



## not for hire goose guide (Feb 21, 2006)

Texas hunting products, inc. (1-800-346-1005) these guys sell discounted wind tammers and reduced rates check them out give them a call hope i could be of some help.


----------



## jkern (Aug 10, 2005)

You can sure as hell still shoot geese over rags. Expectially late in the migration. But as said....They are a huge pain in the butt.

I will say one thing about rags. They had more long distance drawing power than anything that I have used. I bet you could see a big spread of those light bulbs from space. :lol:


----------

